# Need Help with Diamond for a Friend



## MattnTricia (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a friend who owns 2 weeks of DRI points.

Looking at EBAY I assume they are worthless and he needs to either try to do the DRI deedback or sell for a $1 on EBAY and be done with it. 

Honestly my friend is not a 100% sure what he owns. 

Here is the info I have so far. 

_I have points: Member No.: 
2015 Remaining Points: 4000
2016 Points Allocated: 8000
Since: 07-Feb-2001
Type: DRI US Member Association
Level: Valued Club Member

Even though I bought the place in Daytona Beach, Fl, they say the home is in Las Vegas?  However, as a club member, it can be used anywhere in the world._


Is this enough information to determine which collection he owns and if there is any value to these points?

If not what information do I need to have him call and obtain to help him with the sales process. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Lets Get Going (Jul 31, 2015)

*Deed Back*

It's doubtful that an eBay auction will be successful, but you never know.  I just sent you a PM regarding the deed-back process.  

Check it out and see if this is what your friend may want or need.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 31, 2015)

Lets Get Going said:


> It's doubtful that an eBay auction will be successful, but you never know.  I just sent you a PM regarding the deed-back process.
> 
> Check it out and see if this is what your friend may want or need.


Not sure why the PM. Here is the link to DRI is accepting deedbacks.


----------



## Dejlim (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi, ours is not paid off. Anyone know if this goes foreclosure can they sue us? We truly cannot afford this especially the maintenance fees that they lied about


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 1, 2015)

Dejlim said:


> Hi, ours is not paid off. Anyone know if this goes foreclosure can they sue us? We truly cannot afford this especially the maintenance fees that they lied about



I can tell you assuredly that another major company simply forecloses and reports it as a foreclosure, or you can amend the credit report to "Settled for less than amount owed" for 20% of the default.  I can't tell you about DRI.  They do seem generally more aggressive than the one of which I write.

I think there is a problem with developers going after lost value post-foreclosure, because it would bear out in court that the foreclosed "property" was never meant to be of the value at which it was sold.


----------



## Dejlim (Aug 1, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I can tell you assuredly that another major company simply forecloses and reports it as a foreclosure, or you can amend the credit report to "Settled for less than amount owed" for 20% of the default.  I can't tell you about DRI.  They do seem generally more aggressive than the one of which I write.
> 
> I think there is a problem with developers going after lost value post-foreclosure, because it would bear out in court that the foreclosed "property" was never meant to be of the value at which it was sold.



Meaning I'm doomed? Yes they will sue?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 1, 2015)

Dejlim said:


> Meaning I'm doomed? Yes they will sue?



Meaning from what I have gathered, I think it is unlikely you will be sued.  However, I say that as someone who doesn't face the prospect.

It would be nice to hear from anyone who has gone awry on a DRI mortgage to get an experiential view instead of an associative or analytical one.


----------

